# Cheap insulation anyone know where :)



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi All  
Help anyone know where i can get more cheap insulation as looks liek I'm going to have to do the loft again as my electric bill is nor 225.00 a month which is crazy :bash:

Just looking for a solution really cheaper electric companies looking to see if I can move to a business taffif tomorrow  

I;m with Atlanic at the mo any solutions would be grea  
take cate Paula xx


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

Wow....£225 a month! I'd say there was something else a miss there. We are on a key metre (which are notoriously expensive) and we put around £90 per month. We have 9 fish tanks, 9 snakes and 13 lizards, which all eat electric.

Does that £225 include heating or are you on gas as well? 

As for loft insulation, try places like "The Range". Pretty cheap for everything


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

andy007 said:


> Wow....£225 a month! I'd say there was something else a miss there. We are on a key metre (which are notoriously expensive) and we put around £90 per month. We have 9 fish tanks, 9 snakes and 13 lizards, which all eat electric.
> 
> Does that £225 include heating or are you on gas as well?
> 
> As for loft insulation, try places like "The Range". Pretty cheap for everything


 
Thanks for the info  LOl no just on a domestic metre we house about 300 plus reptiles and run a sanctuary so its about right sadly ;( 
paula xx


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

type free insulation in to google and loads come up as the government now give grants up to 75% towards loft insulation and cavity wall insulation! even if you earn loads of money!
or take a look at the b and q website they INSTALL loft insulation for under £200 also do cavity wall insulation for under £200 as well!


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

dont forget to look into changing your supplier aswell! that can save you loads! their are grants available from your council that no one will tell you about unless you ask, so it might be worth giving them a ring! (thats if your not entitled to the insulation discounts!) if all else fails bubble wrap is pretty cheap and should do the job (even if it doesn't look great!) let us know how it works out!


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Molly75 said:


> Hi All
> Help anyone know where i can get more cheap insulation as looks liek I'm going to have to do the loft again as my electric bill is nor 225.00 a month which is crazy :bash:
> 
> Just looking for a solution really cheaper electric companies looking to see if I can move to a business taffif tomorrow
> ...


did you get any news on the business rate?


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

if you can afford it try and get kingspan, twice as gud as the fibre glass stuff and a lot nicer to install!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

THanks everyone  still waiting for a quote on the bussiness side looks like anyone using a large amount like us is worth going onto a bussiness supply  

going with kingspan I think as seems cheap enough and should do the job  LOl my loft won't look great but hey my wge packet fingers crossed will LOL
p xx


----------

